# Coyote decoy



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't know if this will work but I'm going to give it a try. I bought a Delta coyote bow target and ran 1/4" threaded rod completely thru it and added 2 small angle brackets with holes to hook a carrying strap to for ease of carrying. The whole thing weighs less than a rifle. I thought it may be useful during mating season and using my FX5 with coyote howls etc. Here is a picture.


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

looks nice dogkiller. I use a decoy made by renzo and they work excellent and they are half the quaility that you have. You might want to use a darker carrying rope unless you remove it before you start calling but like I said excellent job :beer:


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

I have it where it removes really easy so I can take it off when I set it up.


----------



## NCGMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

DOGKILLER!!! THAT THING LOOKS SO REAL SOMEONE IN THE AREA MIGHT SHOOT IT  WHERE DID YOU GET IT AND APPROX. $$..
THAT SHOULD WORK TO KEEP THEM EYES OFF OF YOU!!!

GOOD LUCK...[/b]


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Got it at Gander Mtn store here in Mooresville. It cost around $100.00 It was a little too light colored for my liking so I took a little flat black and added a black ridge on it's back and a little on his shoulders like the yotes look around here.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

the only problem i see, is that it might be to large and might intimidate some of the smaller pups from this past spring. They aren't looking for a confrontation just yet. but it would work great on those old males, especially when the territories are set up. 
xdeano


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I agree. that thing is going to be unreal on those big old grizzly males!!!! :beer:


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Neat looking decoy. Just A couple observations. The picture leads me to believe it's anchored by a couple stakes on the front and rear feet. For those who hunt in colder climates where the ground freezes it may pose a problem getting those stakes pushed into frozen ground. I don't know the weight of the decoy but up here, it may topple over because of the wind if it's not anchored securely. And lastly, there's the bulk. With carrying in the rilfe, decoy, call and other assorted gear, would the weight -- and particularly the bulk -- cause additional work. I find that when I set up, particularly when the coyotes becoming territorial, it's handy to have my Black Lab acting as the decoy. Not only does she move (maybe she doesn't have much faith in my marksmanship) but she has the uncanny ability to look in the direction a coyote will be coming. The best thing, though, is that I don't have to carry her, she provides the transportation. Oh, yes, the biggest coyote I ever shot was when I used her as a decoy. In the meantime, best of luck with your decoy. I'm sure it'll fool plenty of Ol' Wileys.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Saskcoyote, it is a little bulky but here in NC we don't have the vast area that you are probably used to. Most places around here I will not be more than 600 yds from the truck even if I tried. I tried to get my wife to let me use her Yorkie for a decoy dog but she gave me a dirty look.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi, DogKillr: I had the chance to visit your fine state two years ago so, yes, I agree with you that there's not the large areas in which to hunt that we have up here so the bulk isn't a problem. As for the yorkie, I have three Labs but no small dogs (small dogs would be mcuh better than a Lab) to use as decoy. I do have a friend whose wife has a Tzi-sou??? and I've offered to let the dog come to my place for holidays for the winter but she's not biting. Oh, well. As said before, best of luck with your decoy, I'm sure it'll work fine.


----------



## nc hunter (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Dogkillr, sorry this has nothing to do with the decoy. However, I was hoping you would ntice a reply on your post. Therefore, as I mentioned before I live in NC also, about an hour away. I was wondering if we (myself and my coyote hunting buddie) could tag along and just watch and observe what you do and how you do it. We have been getting word out that we do predator hunting and there are a good handful of farmers and hunters that have seen, heard, or even shot at coyotes. We are going to be getting started up here sometime soon now that deer season is over and we dont want to mess up from the start. Just let me know via email, my address is [email protected] and again thanks. Alex


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

I took a crappy coyote hide and stuffed it with newspapers. Tied a rope around it and jammed dowels up the legs for support, doesn't look near as good but it will take their eyes off me, besides if there close enough to tell it's not a real coyote, the AR will know what to do.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is awesome looking. Yeah maybe a bit intimidating for the young dogs.


----------

